# EBA (66 reg or newer) GTR R35



## GrammarPolice (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Wanting a white EBA model GTR, recaro or prestige with sub 10k miles. 

If modified by Litchfields then that would be even better. 

Budget is up low to mid 60's. I have found a couple on Autotrader but would prefer a car from a forum member as it will most likely have been taken better care of. 

Please let me know what you have for sale, I can purchase in the next couple of months if your thinking of selling but not right now.


----------

